# South Ga Tournament Interest



## BigSwole (May 14, 2013)

Any interest in doing a Tournament around here?

Maybe on Blackshear?

If its something enough people would be interested in I won't mind doing the leg work to get it all setup. I was thinking something fun and enjoyable.Would be nice to get some people together for some competitive Bowfishing action without having to travel far north.

100% payback

I was thinking something like Big 5 with a portion going to big fish of the night. 20$ a person 15$ to big 5 and 5$ to big fish.

Up to 3 man teams.

Everyone launch from same landing, launch at a reasonable time and weigh in at 315am. Must be back to landing by 3am.

All legal species can be weighed.

Just a good ole fashioned get together.

I was thinking some time end of June. That way we have time to get everything together. Like I said if we have enough interest I'll do the legwork. Post up here if your interested.


----------



## BigSwole (May 14, 2013)

20$ a person or 30$ a boat.

This is all up for change, we can make any adjustments. With enough interest I'll put up flyers at Bait&Tackle stores and do whatever I can to help.

Figured it would be fun to get some people together and enjoy a good night of fishing


----------



## kraka2146 (May 14, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## BigSwole (May 14, 2013)

That makes 2 teams so far


----------



## rollins 93 (May 14, 2013)

whats the date?


----------



## BigSwole (May 14, 2013)

Would be end of June  *roughly* 

No set date yet so we can try to get a bigger turnout.


----------



## evan ashley (May 14, 2013)

I'm in. And will help Anyway i can. Did you post on bowfishing country?


----------



## BigSwole (May 14, 2013)

June 29th looks to be a good date.

Plenty of time to plan for it. Its a Saturday night.


----------



## Michael (May 14, 2013)

"If you build it, they will come"


----------



## BigSwole (May 14, 2013)

Not yet Evan, wanted to see if there was enough interest before going to far with it.


----------



## Bowfisher (May 14, 2013)

Numbers we would be there...


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 14, 2013)

Could do a 5 for 5


----------



## Djtrout81 (May 15, 2013)

Im in as well


----------



## BigSwole (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Dj, that makes 4 boats so far.


----------



## dukedog1 (Jul 24, 2016)

I realize this thread is 3 years old. Just wondering did the shoot ever happen? If so would anybody be interested in doing it again. Maybe in a few weeks on a sat night.


----------

